# Raps/Knicks



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Any quick predictions? A lot of Knick fans felt pretty good about themselves before their disowning at the hands of the Raptors last week.

Think the same thing will happen this afternoon? Or will Crawford and co. actually show up today?

I'm thinking the Raps will come out on top again, but it will be a much closer game. If the Knicks have a pulse there is no way they let themselves get blown out two games in a row to a key divisional rival. But then again, this is the Knicks, and they are coached by Lenny "no D" Wilkins.

If the Raps jumpshooters are hot again, the Knicks have no chance. Look for Bosh to take a bigger role and Carter to have another big game.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawford is going to break Vince Carter's leg and take him out for the whole season



Anyone got a pic of Vince Carter on the floor injured? How many times have we seen that classic image I wanna make it my background  


BTW, Raptors are playing in the Garden you guys have a zero chance of beating the Knicks, because Knicks suck on the road

Marbury > Alston
Crawford > Rose
Tim Thomas < anybody on your roster
Kurt Thomas < Bosh
Nzar > Woods


Our Bench > your bench


Home advantage = Knicks



Knicks win 122 - 44


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Haha Tim Thomas is better than anyone on our roster?
Mo Pete, Donyell Marshall and Vince Carter are all better than him. 
Who do you guys have off the bench?

We have a solid bench, probably the deepest in the division, certainly deeper than yours.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

LOL

Rose > Crawford

and

Raptors bench > Knicks bench

Watch for a good Alston-Marbury duel, Alston will be playing in front of his hometown crowd where the legend was born.

And jc, he said anyone on our roster is better than Timmy T, which is an outright lie! I'd take Timmy over Moiso anyday, if it weren't for Timmy T's fatass contract.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Raptors Bench * 

Morris Peterson - 8 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 1.2 APG 35% FG 22 MPG
Donyell Marshall- 8 PPG , 4.6 RPG 1 APG, 42% FG 23 MPG
Matt Bonner- 7.8 PPG, 3.8 RPG, .4 APG 59% FG 17 MPG 
Lamond Murray- 6.6 PPG, 3.2 RPG, 1.4 APG 41% FG, 16 MPG	
Milt Palacio- 5.6 PPG, 1.3 RPG, 2.6 APG, 49% FG, 16 MPG



*Knicks Bench * 

Michael Sweetney- 8.1 PPG, 4.3 RPG, .8 APG, 54% FG, 18 MPG
Penny Hardaway- 7.4 PPG, 2.7 RPG, 2.4 APG, 43% FG, 24 MPG
Trevor Ariza- 6 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 2.4 APG, 31% FG, 17 MPG
Jerome Williams- 4.9 PPG, 3.30 RPG, .4 APG, 38% FG, 14 MPG
Jamison Brewer- 1 PPG, 3 RPG, 1 APG, 25% FG, 13 MPG

Toronto is the clear winner in my book


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

I said anyone on your roster is better than Tim Thomas learn how to read


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim Thomas is dominating :laugh: You guys suck


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

haha Knicks win again 108 - 102


Marbury isn't a good passer? 15 assist 18 points steals

2 - 5 3pt

Crawford dominated Vince Carter with 30 points 11 - 22 FG 6 rebs 3 assist


3 - 7 3pt


Tim Thomas made Jalen Rose look like a NBAdl product putting 17 points 5 rebs and 3 steals 

LMAO Rose only had 9 point and 3 turnovers 

Kurt Thomas was just the man, he made Bosh look luke a bust KT - 12 points 11 rebs 4 steals


Nzar is the most underrated big man in the NBA right now \

19 points 10 rebs 



Lol Alston sucks this guy isn't no all star, he went 1 - 9 and 3 assist another dominant preformance on defense by Marbury:laugh: 


This is my long way of saying you just got owned by the New York Knicks, the 04 - 05 soon to be Alantic divison, Eastern Conference, NBA championship winners


Nice try "Raptors" :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

You guys beat us by 6, what a blowout!!!
How many did we beat you by on Wednesday? 
Oh yeah that's right, by 23.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> You guys beat us by 6, what a blowout!!!
> How many did we beat you by on Wednesday?
> Oh yeah that's right, by 23.


How many extra wins did the NBA give you for beating us by 23?


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> How many extra wins did the NBA give you for beating us by 23?



:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> How many extra wins did the NBA give you for beating us by 23?


Does that matter? 
You guys are making a huge deal about this win, and on Wednesday when you guys got whooped, you were nowhere to be found.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

The sad thing is the Knicks almost found a way to throw this game out leading by 10 with 3 minutes or so to go.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Knicks will be 7 - 6 and first in the Alantic after a win over Alanta


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

This was no blowout. The Knicks almost blew the game in the fourth. With Alston nervous and hucking up shots, and Jalen being a TO machine and hucking up shots you guys should have creamed us.

A 23 point blowout it wasn't.

And my *** you guys are going to win the conference or NBA title LOL

Knicks fans are hilarious.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

knicks FANS? or J19?

every knick fan isnt this guy. hes probably the second least respected knick fan on the knicks board


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> knicks FANS? or J19?
> 
> every knick fan isnt this guy. hes probably the second least respected knick fan on the knicks board


Haha second to who?
Rashidi?


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> knicks FANS? or J19?
> 
> every knick fan isnt this guy. hes probably the second least respected knick fan on the knicks board


Alright, I'm sorry for generalizing, but its not just this board I see Knicks fans talking like this. I notice Knicks fans making comments like that more than any other fans.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> This is my long way of saying you just got owned by the New York Knicks, the 04 - 05 soon to be Alantic divison, Eastern Conference, NBA championship winners


:laugh: and well, :laugh: .

A true homer here!


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> knicks FANS? or J19?
> 
> every knick fan isnt this guy. hes probably the second least respected knick fan on the knicks board




Don't listen to his guy, he's rides Isiah jock all day, to him, if you bash the Knicks or point out whats wrong with the organization as a stressed fan, you're not a Knicks fan, you have to ride the GM's balls all day to be a "true fan"



Rashidi and I dont do that so we dont get Internet respect from these losers


What a tragedy  :laugh:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

:laugh: Prior to this little confrontation I was wondering if a Knick's board even existed. You rarely see the posters posting here on the main board. Keep it going. :laugh:


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

that just means the majority of new yorkers have things to do other than focusing on making "Poster of the year" You've just admitted your fan base has way too much time on their hands, nice job :laugh:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't know what you guys are really talking about. There are Knick fans everywhere, everyone just doesn't choose to be as vocal as J19 about it. I have probably close to 90% of my 2000 posts on the NBA board, and I'm as diehard a Knicks fan as they come. 

But yeah, even I agree J19 is a little out there. NBA Title? Come on dude, I'd be ecstatic with conference finals, and even thats a reach.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This thread is better than a Jazzman story! Entertaining stuff!


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> I don't know what you guys are really talking about. There are Knick fans everywhere, everyone just doesn't choose to be as vocal as J19 about it. I have probably close to 90% of my 2000 posts on the NBA board, and I'm as diehard a Knicks fan as they come.
> 
> But yeah, even I agree J19 is a little out there. NBA Title? Come on dude, I'd be ecstatic with conference finals, and even thats a reach.



I was being saracstic, go to the Knicks board, everyone knows that I understand Knicks will never win a title under isiah thomas


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> This is my long way of saying you just got owned by the New York Knicks, the 04 - 05 soon to be Alantic divison, Eastern Conference, NBA championship winners


LMAO...:laugh: :rofl:


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Jerome James is a starting center :laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> Jerome James is a starting center :laugh:


...for a 12-2 team. :laugh:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I would think rosterwise the knicks are the third or fourth best team in the whole eastern conference. Id think it like this

1. detroit
2. indiana
3. knicks



this is very hard to dispute although they may not be playing like it now.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> 
> But yeah, even I agree J19 is a little out there. NBA Title? Come on dude, I'd be ecstatic with conference finals, and even thats a reach.


A reach? More like a mirage, that will never happen.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

none of us blindy support isiah. nobody on our board does. How many of us were doubting ariza all summer, how many of us are still looking back at the van horn trade as a bad one? How many of us are supporting jamal crawford shooting 25 foot fadaways and never going to the basket?

i DO though believe were headed in the right direction. next season penny hardaway and tim thomas expiring deals will be very valuable trading assets, or they could just expire. we got Crawford with expiring contracts, i expect a struggling team to do something (like phoenix and chicago) did taking the expiring deals and picks from NY and giving us a pretty good player.

Isiah basically rebuilded on the fly. since about 91, the knicks only had 1 player they drafted in the first round stay for any time and that was charlie ward. Under layden we might as well have traded sweetney and a future first for jake tsakalidis. and dont think he hasnt done anything similar. we gave toronto a first rounder for mark jackson. The grizzlies a first rounder for othella harrington. its BAD. 

Now we got sweetney, ariza and crawford as our young talents, more then we've had in decades. and we finally have a star player, we havent had one in about 6 years. were better off now. and i would have been happy if we just blew up the team, but this is good too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> ...for a 12-2 team. :laugh:


Ouch. Ownage.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> none of us blindy support isiah. nobody on our board does. How many of us were doubting ariza all summer, how many of us are still looking back at the van horn trade as a bad one? How many of us are supporting jamal crawford shooting 25 foot fadaways and never going to the basket?
> 
> i DO though believe were headed in the right direction. next season penny hardaway and tim thomas expiring deals will be very valuable trading assets, or they could just expire. we got Crawford with expiring contracts, i expect a struggling team to do something (like phoenix and chicago) did taking the expiring deals and picks from NY and giving us a pretty good player.
> ...



Layden got Sweetney and Crawford came from Mutumbo Harrington and Frank Williams, Layden got those guys also


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Layden got Sweetney and Crawford came from Mutumbo Harrington and Frank Williams, Layden got those guys also


Yes, but Layden would never have gotten that deal, either.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

We'll never know that


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> We'll never know that


Give me some clue from Layden's past to indicate he would have gone after a young, high risk/high reward player like Crawford?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

exactly. Layden didnt get us the deals, period. id like to have Nene back for mcdyess. id like my first round pick and chris childs back. Id like Patrick ewing back instead of shandon anderson and howard eisley. 

Not to mention Layden outbid himself by 25 million for allan houston. He gave Houston 100 million dollars when nobody was offering 80. he crippled our franchise, thats it


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Doesn't all this belong on the Knicks board? 
It could use some more threads. :laugh:


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

He got us Lampe Frank Williams Sweetney, along with 3 draft picks how would you know or predict the future? 


Everyone thought he was going to trade that pick for some over the hill player but Layden didn't he drafted Sweetney


I'm not a Layden supporter, but you guys can't really blame the last 5 years on this guy, he's not the only one agreeing to these deals, its the whole front office as a whole



Funny how Isiah makes the Marbury deal, but also gave up Lampe and basically everything that was brought in by Scott Layden. Another joke is Knicks didn't even need to give up Lampe do that deal. Terrible move by Isiah, also signing Vin Baker over Demarr and Barett.

Guys, whats going to happend when one of those 3 draft picks turn into a serious franchise player for a team? 1 out of 3, just imagine if 3 of those picks turn into serious NBA players. Guys if Lampe becomes a serious player in the NBA will you still be riding Isiah's jock?

Trading Frank Williams wasn't really the smartest move either, the kid was doing great as a starting PG for the Knicks. Him and Keith Van Horn led us to 3 great wins (including a blow out us the heat). But then after that never really got the chance. Also when Marbury arrived you knew William's chance was dead in NY.

I bleed orange and blue, but Isiah really put me down on how he has handled all the players in this organization from guys like Don Chaney to Lampe to Frank Williams to KVH and possibly in the future Lenny Wilekns, Isiah seems to have no patience for people, if you don't impress him in a day he'll let you go unemployed.

Isiah has made some good descions and bad ones, but the guy really needs to settle down and let this team gel in together. All these trade rumors isn't definately going to help the Knicks chemistry at all.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

im not gonna go through all of your post but i will say some stuff:

i dont like how you say Layden isnt to blame its the front office in general....yet you blame isiah for whatever bad happened under him. 


there were trade rumors all the time with Layden. this isnt something new with isiah. Layden didnt trade sweetney cause its against NBA rules to trade a first rounder in consecutive years. And Layden kept Sweetney on the injured list in favor of CLARENCE WEATHERSPOON! Lampe was on the injured list too. And Frank was third string guard with Layden running the show.

Now, if we were winning, id be ok with that. but we were way below .500. Theres no reason a lottery pick should be on the injured list on a sub par team. That has to be one of the dumbest things. 

The first thing Isiah did when he came here was activate Mike Sweetney. Next, he told Don to give Frank a chance. Frank played great and he was one of my favorite players. We blew out Miami twice actually with him starting

Now the Marbury trade we gave up alot i agree. I dont know if we would have gotten the deal without Lampe, theres no proof of this. We gave up alot, but we got lucky in the draft with Ariza. Hes just as good as a first rounder, and he comes cheaper. we also gave a conditional first round pick, which the Suns traded to Utah i believe. We dont have to give up that pick for another 5-6 years i think. So if we get any good, the jazz wont be getting a great pick really.

Then he made the Van Horn trade. Van Horn is better then Tim okay. But Nazr Mohamed has been a key player for us. Isiah has said that he would NOT have done the deal without Nazr. Nazr is playing great as our starting center. Doleac was a good guy and a great mid range shooter, but him starting would have been a disaster.

I dont see how giving up Frank williams in the crawford deal was so bad. We got Jamal Crawford right? Hes a combo guard, can play the point and shooting guard. When or if Houston takes the starting role, Jamal can play both backup point and shooting guard. Not only that, but we have Penny Hardaway who can also play the point. Frank was expendable. Im surprised hes not getting any burn in chicago though. i really liked him.

About signing Vin over DJ. Vin baker is a center, Dermarr is a shooting guard. We already had Shandon anderson refusing to go on the IL, Penny Hardaway, and Trevor Ariza, who outplayed DJ really really really bad in the summerleague. Actually, Dermarr was horrible in summerleague. He was another one of my favorite players last year, but there was no need for him. We needed a center. Nazr and baker are the only centers on our roster. And that stiff Sundov but he doesnt count. Baker played well at the end of last season, including the game winner against portland. But Jerome Williams has made Lenny change his rotation up, and Vin is the odd man out. Jerome has been great for us, especially against the mavs.

And i agree with you about Barrett. I like Andre over that bum Brewer. Brewer stinks. He cant dribble, pass, or shoot. he plays hard...but he sucks. 

I also agree about how Isiah handles players. He alienated guys like mcdyess and shandon. i dont really wanna go into it, but he did make them not feel welcome.

Now if isiah trades Sweetney for Curry, im on the fire isiah bandwagon.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> ...for a 12-2 team. :laugh:


I dont know if this is a good time to bait, but I think the knowledge of basketball in New Zealand is pathetic, I got some guys from New Zealand. LMAO!

By the way, lol at J19. Please people find time to register as J20, J21, J22. So he wont come back after he is 20 years old. Yeah, just as usual, F U all!


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> im not gonna go through all of your post but i will say some stuff:
> 
> i dont like how you say Layden isnt to blame its the front office in general....yet you blame isiah for whatever bad happened under him.
> ...



Sweetney has alot of skill and fundamentals and can be a key to this team with his rebounding, which im al worried about, I don't care if Sweetney averages 13 ppg isntead of 18 as long as hes the key rebounder.


His rebounding hasn't been good this year, but I don't understand why some Knicks fans would want a guy like Curry, he's lazy has bad working habits, is inconsistant, and really doesn't even try to defend guys.

Keep Sweetney, Nzar is about 27 years old, he's not in his 30s, Nzar is showing hustle and that builds a good attitude on the team.

I would trade Kurt Thomas, but definately not Sweetney or Nzar


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know if this is a good time to bait, but I think the knowledge of basketball in New Zealand is pathetic, I got some guys from New Zealand. LMAO!
> ...



 @ everything John writes.

Sometimes he'll say something you think you understand, then he follows it up with ...

Sorry John, I don't mean to pick on you, but...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> Crawford is going to break Vince Carter's leg and take him out for the whole season
> 
> 
> ...


Are you the guy who said 



> Originally posted by <b>J19</b>!
> but I want vince


and you put the Cry face and everything :laugh: really funny stuff

J19 Owned


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know if this is a good time to bait, but I think the knowledge of basketball in New Zealand is pathetic, I got some guys from New Zealand. LMAO!
> ...


This guy is sick. And I mean sick in a bad way.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm glad to see Carter finally had his breakout game and scored 19 points.

:laugh:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you the guy who said
> ...


No answer by J19 huh ?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> No answer by J19 huh ?


:laugh:


----------

